# Creating a new N scale layout



## psychobeagle12 (Oct 28, 2018)

So I realize I'm pretty new, but I have posted in the intro section  So as I said in my other thread, my wife and I purchased some N scale equipment yesterday to set up a Christmas village layout for me and my son. Since I had the opportunity to jump on board a new scale, I decided I may as well do it right and will be planning a semi-permanent layout that will allow me to do normal operations most of the year, and run a Christmas train at that time of the year. At some point I may turn this into a basement layout as well, but I haven't decided on that yet.

I settled on 72"x30" as I felt that provided a good balance between available space and layout capability. Mostly going to be running older 40' equipment, a few boxcars and coal hoppers from the PRR transition era. I may at some point get a steam loco or two, probably a K4 (my favorite steam loco). I'm getting off topic now; my main goals were a reversing section, at least one passing siding, and a few small industries to mix into the village scenery. The layout design I have made answers everything I'm looking for I think, but naturally I'm not one to believe any first draft is perfect. So I'm hoping for a bit of feedback on what I have so far, and suggestions are always helpful as well. Again, good to be here and thank you in advance!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Another post stuck in moderation, you're free now.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you plan the have the two
loops of your figure 8 on different levels?

If on the same plane you'll need crossings of
varied angles. If on two levels do you have 
enough track length to maintain a 2% grade?

If the same plane you can easily create a 'reverse loop'
by connecting the two 'loops' across the 'top' of your layout.
Use insulated joiners at each of the turnouts used. You'll
need a reverse loop controller.

You have 3 passing sidings already. 

Don


----------



## psychobeagle12 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank you for freeing me from moderation 

Sorry I thought I posted more parameters than I did. Trains are getting to my head  Anyway, it will be two levels. The double track main going from top left to bottom right will be at ground level, and the max height will be 1.8" at the top of the curves. My CAD software is showing a 3.8% max grade, and since I plan on running shorter trains (5-6 short cars maximum) I don't think I'll have much of a problem with that. I'm okay with the heavier grade since I'm not sure how much time I'll get to spend with this layout anyway.

I also think I caused a bit of confusion, sorry about that. I know that I have everything of what I listed as looking for already in the layout; I guess I'm looking more for advice on what everyone else would think would be some easy improvements on the track plan. I appreciate the feedback though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

Don has a very good suggestion creating a second reversing loop by connecting the two curves at the top. Right now you have one reversing section so once a train runs though it the only way it can reverse again is to back through the reversing section. With the second reversing section no backing is necessary. Other than that I think it's a good plan, it's an interesting mainline with some industrial switching. One potential drawback is that you can only run 1 train at a time.


----------



## psychobeagle12 (Oct 28, 2018)

I am definitely considering a second reversing loop, but I didn't want to end up in a bowl of spaghetti which is why I originally left it out lol. I'll see what I can do as far as the second loop since I definitely see value there. I don't mind too much only being able to run one train at a time since I'm the only one going to be operating the layout, plus I plan to go DCC so I'll at least be able to do some switching while trains are running the main line.


----------



## psychobeagle12 (Oct 28, 2018)

So I thought about it and this is what I did for the second reversing loop. I'm not sure if I feel like the track is too busy or not 

I'm not sure on the turntable either, that may just end up being a loco repair track. I'm not sure what do do as far as industry now. Hard to see what is going on in some cases with both rails being drawn. The double track portion of the main will now be on top rather than the yard tracks being on top. I may run passenger trains, but they won't really have anywhere to go as it stands now. I'm just not sure what I want!

BTW, the track that is passing under the main in the bottom right is just past the maximum height of the grade, so there should be plenty of clearance!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The latest layout design you posted will be very
interesting for continuous running.

However, after a while that can lose it's attraction.
You'll want something that needs your participation...
such as switching.

You have a few spurs and/or yards tho they are 
not sufficient for an interstesting switching session.

Since your space is limited, think small businesses that
could use rail freight. A less than carload freight station
(LCL) provides reason for a lot of spotted and picked up
box cars. So does a small grocery warehouse. Create
one or two businesses that could use freight loaded on
flat cars, a construction business, a metals distributor.
Construct a small sand and gravel yard by putting a
few inches of track on a trestle where hopper cars would
drop their cargo.

You can get a lot of action by having more than one of
these businesses on one spur...I have 3 and 4 on some
of my spurs. That means you must temporarily move
one or more cars in order to spot or pickup a car at
a business at the far end of a spur.

You can also create a loco service area, one or two
tracks with fuel and sand service between them for
diesels, a coal tower and water spout for steamers.
These require cars of fuel or sand to be spotted
or picked up.

Hope these words get your creative juices flowing.

Don


----------



## psychobeagle12 (Oct 28, 2018)

Okay, so since this is a first layout and it's really just for Christmas until I can get my basement finished and move my layout down there, I decided to scrap the 2x6 and go with 2x4 instead. I decided to adapt a plan I found here (if the link isn't allowed please remove it!): http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm#less_2x4 that was done as a 2x3. I added two hidden staging tracks and lengthened / hid the continuous loop under a mountain. I like this because it allows for the possibility of a continuous run for a Christmas display, but also allows me to do some operations if the mood strikes. I figure I can keep one train hidden in staging at all times, and switch the trains on and off the industries. There is also the possibility of integrating this section into my full layout when I finally get it built. There is an icing facility, a fuel depot (at least the parts that involve the railway), and the top left industry is a sanding pit / locomotive facility combined with the lead for the interchange tracks hidden in staging. The other thing I like is that it gives me plenty of room to model a Christmas village over top of the staging and loop tracks. Again, always open to suggestions for improvements. Minimum radius is 9 3/4", which I know is tight but I'll be running only short cars and locos on this section (small switchers, short tanks and reefers.) If anyone can suggest an industry that takes coal that can be added or replace another industry I would welcome the input!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*New Plan*



psychobeagle12 said:


> Okay, so since this is a first layout and it's really just for Christmas until I can get my basement finished and move my layout down there, I decided to scrap the 2x6 and go with 2x4 instead. I decided to adapt a plan I found here (if the link isn't allowed please remove it!): http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm#less_2x4 that was done as a 2x3. I added two hidden staging tracks and lengthened / hid the continuous loop under a mountain. I like this because it allows for the possibility of a continuous run for a Christmas display, but also allows me to do some operations if the mood strikes. I figure I can keep one train hidden in staging at all times, and switch the trains on and off the industries. There is also the possibility of integrating this section into my full layout when I finally get it built. There is an icing facility, a fuel depot (at least the parts that involve the railway), and the top left industry is a sanding pit / locomotive facility combined with the lead for the interchange tracks hidden in staging. The other thing I like is that it gives me plenty of room to model a Christmas village over top of the staging and loop tracks. Again, always open to suggestions for improvements. Minimum radius is 9 3/4", which I know is tight but I'll be running only short cars and locos on this section (small switchers, short tanks and reefers.) If anyone can suggest an industry that takes coal that can be added or replace another industry I would welcome the input!
> 
> View attachment 472618


psychobeagle;

I like your new plan better than the earlier two. It's less of a spaghetti bowl, and more like a real railroad. (They don't lay their track in figure eights.) The hidden staging tracks are a good idea, but need to be fully accessible, right down to track level, for cleaning, maintenance, and putting cars back on the track. I suggest the scenery over those staging tracks be removable. Maybe you're already planning to do that. I also recommend inserting re-railer track sections at both ends of each staging track, just inside the tunnels. One important thing I don't see is a passing siding. Such a siding is needed for an engine to run around its train, and get to the other end. This maneuver is a common part of switching operations. I think you could add a passing siding in the upper left corner of your track plan by inserting a turnout into the oval's curved track there, and moving the spur at the top left to curve down parallel to the main line curve.

As for a small business that receives coal shipments, how about a coal and oil dealer? In the steam era, many towns had such dealers, who received a hopper car or two of coal, and a tank car of heating oil. These dealers sold coal and oil to heat homes. They delivered whichever fuel you needed, by truck, direct to your home. Back then many homes still had big coal-fired furnaces. Some others had converted to smaller, oil-fired, furnaces.
The photos below show a two-hopper unloading trestle, and the office building of such a dealership. Both these N-scale models are scratch-built; based on an article, and drawings, in Model Railroader Magazine. The trestle is made of basswood, and the office could be too. Neither model was difficult to build. However, for the office, and maybe the trestle, commercial models could be used, if you prefer. 
Small, to mid-sized, factories, and local electric utility companies, also used coal-fired boilers to generate steam.

Have fun:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## psychobeagle12 (Oct 28, 2018)

Since the layout is so short, I was planning to use the continuous running loop as the passing siding; not the most realistic I know, but it works since it's a bit hard to squash a passing siding in such a tight plan. I will give your plan a try and see if I like the look; especially if I can keep the sanding tower / facility I think it makes sense. My plan for the hidden tracks was to either leave the back portion of the scenery open or add removable panels to the sides. I'm not sure I want to leave the scenery as removable yet, but I'll consider it.

That coal dump facility looks great! I may just try to add another track to my fuel depot and make it a coal / fuel depot instead.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Another suggestion*



psychobeagle12 said:


> Since the layout is so short, I was planning to use the continuous running loop as the passing siding; not the most realistic I know, but it works since it's a bit hard to squash a passing siding in such a tight plan. I will give your plan a try and see if I like the look; especially if I can keep the sanding tower / facility I think it makes sense. My plan for the hidden tracks was to either leave the back portion of the scenery open or add removable panels to the sides. I'm not sure I want to leave the scenery as removable yet, but I'll consider it.
> 
> That coal dump facility looks great! I may just try to add another track to my fuel depot and make it a coal / fuel depot instead.


psychobeagle;

Another suggestion occurred to me as I took another look at your new track plan. As you say, the layout is very small. To get more operating fun out of this small railroad, how about using the covered portion on the right side more. Specifically, you might consider adding more staging tracks and moving the loops closer to form a hidden staging yard. With more trains available,"off stage", there would be more traffic to enter the visible part of your railroad, do any necessary switching "in town" and then depart for "another town further down the line." (actually return to staging) Since you plan to haul some coal, you might want to have a pair of identical trains, one loaded with coal, and one empty. The coal could be hauled onto the visible portion and the empty cars returned to the "mine" (staging) to be "filled." This would mean that most, or all, of the coal would be destined for places beyond the visible part of the railroad. Unless you want to actually unload a car on the dealer's trestle?

Just a thought;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

